# Apache won't start after getting new ssl key



## mdudley (Apr 5, 2012)

My SSL keys expire shortly.  I just purchased a new key and put them in a new directory.  When I try to restart Apache it says:


```
./apachectl restart: configuration broken, ignoring restart
./apachectl restart: (run 'apachectl configtest' for details)
```

When executing `apachectl configtest` I get:


```
Syntax error on line 208 of /usr/local/etc/apache/httpd.conf:
Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache/mod_env.so into server: Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache/mod_env.so"
```

I had saved the old configuration and copied it back over, but it is now giving me the same error.

When I check that directory I find it is completely empty.


```
ls -l /usr/local/libexec/apache
total 0
```

Apache is restarted successfully every night, but now it is giving a problem.  The only thing I did was reinstall openssl because when I was trying to get the certificate request it was complaining that the configuration file was missing, and the SSL key company told me to reinstall it.

Any idea what directory it suppose to be looking in, and why it is apparently now looking in the wrong directory?

Marshall


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2012)

If that is the proper directory for your Apache (are you sure it isn't /apache22/, because /apache/ sounds rather oudated), simply reinstall Apache, which should bring all modules right back.


----------

